# A Doe or a Donkey? lol



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Angler SS and I hit the Edison woods for a controlled hunt Monday morning and it went well. I took what I thought was a decent sized doe, my first with a gun. I'm bass akwards, being I've only killed deer with a bow. Anyhow he shot the biggest doe I've ever seen. The picture doesn't do it justice, but next to mine you can see the size difference! Wow.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Better picture

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Yep, she is huge! You can tell by her head and the length of her nose she is fully mature. That is a very big old doe...she is probably at least 4+ years old. An old doe like that is every bit as smart as any mature buck.......I've been busted out by an old monach like that before.LOL


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

wow! very large doe... congrats!!


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

You might try running it over with the truck a couple of times to tenderize it....congrats.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats...I've seen does that I have to take a double take on because I thought they could pass for a buck


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> You might try running it over with the truck a couple of times to tenderize it....congrats.


Nah! If he can find a place to hang it for a week it'll eat just fine! Believe me I know. First deer I ever took with a bow was a huge old nanny. I was a newb and racing out after work to hunt evenings at this place we had permission. So, I ran out there with no flashlight, knife, or drag rope! DUHH!! I shot the doe right at sunset, got stuck in the tree by other deer, and had to slide out of there, find a pay phone (no cell phones then), and call my buddy. He'd been hunting deer since he was a kid on his GrandDad's farm. I told him I had a "pretty good" doe down. When we found it he said, "You told me that you shot a "pretty good" doe." I said, "Yeah. It's a pretty good one, isn't it?" He said, "My God man! This is the biggest deer I've ever seen in my life!"


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

thats one of the best things about hunting the controlled hunts. they have some big old does. congrats on getting one of those big ladies

i hunt a wildlife area and had seen some big does during the gun season but wasnt allowed to use anterless permits. i did take some nice 125 to 135 lb does with my ml during the ml season. then they opened up doe permits for a few yrs. i had shot this nice 8 pointer and had my nephew and son helping me drag him in. my nephew was in front of me dragging the deer, my son was behind me. i shoot left handed so i was carring my gun in my left arm just laying across my right arm. about 100 yrds from the parking lot walking down a fire trail i look to my right and see 2 big does. i just shoulder the gun and raise my right arm. one deer takes off and i sight in on the other one. she raises her tail and i fire.

we find the doe about 5 yrds from the road. i field dress her and we load her up. we go to the check station at the wildlife area. the 8 point weighs in at 161 lbs and the big doe weighs in at a whopping 166 lbs, and this is field dressed. her head was as big as a horse,LOL. i have taken about 50 deer over the years, and she is my third biggest deer i have killed. 2 bucks i have taken has been bigger. but she is by far the biggest doe i have ever taken.

good luck on your future hunts. maby your next deer will be a huge buck.
sherman
sherman


----------

